# Like a tail/inset vice thingamajig - Yes it's n0legs again!



## n0legs (4 Apr 2017)

If you liked "Project Noxom" and loved the sequel "Project Dogs of Wonderment" you will adore "Like a tail/inset vice thingamajig,,,,,,,,,,but not fitted into the tail of the bench, because there's a wall in the way". Good working title, no? :lol: 

Yes folks the daft taff is back again, good things come in threes they say. Well I'm not so sure these are good things but this is the third WIP of the n0legs volumes of works 8) 

Yup! We will once again be creating wonderful and exciting objet d'art, using what we have to hand, tools not designed for the use they've been given and a few far east imports. Danger, sex, drink and drugs, rock 'n' roll and hopefully a bunch of chuckles along the way.
Okay, we'll leave out the sex. I don't have any sheep in the garden and I can't find my wellies :wink: 

Let's get to it.
A tail vice is a wonderful thing. Insert wood, wind up tight and go at it with imagination and tools. Simple as that. 
NO! Can't fit a tail vice due to shed/bench layout. 
So without making myself a load of work (yeah right :roll: ) I decided I needed a variation on the tail vice. I did look at the Veritas inset vice, but that also needs fitting on the end of a bench  

So the brief was quite simple, right?
Yes of course it is :shock: 
"You see n0legs what you need is a tail vice come inset vice that you can wind up from the top". Don't really have any other choice do I. 

There's no sketch up, no blueprints and not even a fag packet diagram. Quick question, how are people managing with these brown labeled plain packets these days? You cant draw on them, despite lack of room you'd need a white pencil. Oh I know, you need one of those silver paint pens like people use on christmas cards. 
Slipped there didn't I? Nearly went down the rabbit hole a bit too early in this project. Naughty naughty n0legs.

So what is it we're actually doing? Well dear reader with the use of some gears we're making an inset vice. 
One, that with a removable handle, we can let into the bench and tighten and loosen to our hearts content.


With a quick think and a ponder, the idea was for a gear driven vice. Namely a pair of bevel gears to take the drive from vertical to horizontal. So with absolutely no haste spared it was off to the Far East, via the bay of plenty for a little shopping.
And what do you know? Disappointed I was not, there's loads of them. So I settled on these.







12mm bore and 20 teeth. All for £8ish. Well they arrived and fair play they are well made. The bore is accurate, well according to my verynear it's 12mm, concentric and the teeth are well formed and they mesh together very very well  
Things are going right straight out of the gates.


A little more shopping/acquiring was carried out and a nice 1/2" BSF high tensile bolt was found, and a few other bits and bobs. This will be the drive shaft, just you wait and see :? 







Next thing to source was a suitable screw/thread/leadscrew. A 16 x 4 acme was found online along with a matching nut.







Some Oilite bushes completes the required for the moment.







As I said earlier there's no drawings or sketch so you'll just have to trust me. You do though, don't you? :lol: 

First thing is to get the gear to slide on it's drive shaft. Now you maybe asking why I used a 1/2" bolt and not 12mm. Well all the 12mm I could find caused a sloppy fit for the gear. The world wide conspiracy to save materials extends to bolts as well. I could have used a shoulder bolt, these are accurately ground to a given diameter, but all the ones I found had a small socket head, not what I wanted. Here's a shoulder bolt compared to the 1/2"







So to the lathe with some wet and dry in hand, to gently persuade our bolt to loose a few thou' so our gear fits nice and snug.
Didn't take long, cool  







This little bit of work also allowed the two Oilite bushes to slide onto the shaft, they wanted just under 12mm to play nicely ](*,) 
I know,I missed a pic :roll: 
Anyway this is as near as don't matter done.






Another quick question. If you saw Phil Collins drowning, would you save him??
I've been wondering and thinking on this myself,,,,, jury's still out I'm afraid Phil.

Anyway that's all for now. Bits and bobs are coming in fast, so we won't be waiting long for some more.
Much love.


----------



## sunnybob (5 Apr 2017)

youre the first man I've known who can write in welsh, while still using the english alphabet.

I can overlay the voice of my friend from swansea and its its spot on boyo.
Good fun, cant make out what youre going to end up with. i like a mystery story.


----------



## AndyT (5 Apr 2017)

Good to see you back in the workshop and on form.
I solved the same problem by buying a Veritas surface mounted vice, but it was surprisingly expensive and has been discontinued, so I'm sure yours is going to be better - I'll be following with interest.


----------



## AJB Temple (5 Apr 2017)

I like the "verynear" tool!


----------



## DTR (5 Apr 2017)

Watching with interest!


----------



## Bm101 (5 Apr 2017)

Yay! =D> 

(hammer)



(hammer)


----------



## AES (5 Apr 2017)

Oh YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

This is gonna be good (don't you go and let me down now, you "Welsh Wizard")!

AES (still trying to work out how this is going to work, but maybe, just maybe, I've worked it out).


----------



## n0legs (5 Apr 2017)

sunnybob":1ejf3jd6 said:


> youre the first man I've known who can write in welsh, while still using the english alphabet.



:lol: :lol: 
Cheers Bob. A mystery eh? It'll all make sense soon


----------



## n0legs (5 Apr 2017)

AndyT":14ijejw1 said:


> Good to see you back in the workshop and on form.
> I solved the same problem by buying a Veritas surface mounted vice, but it was surprisingly expensive and has been discontinued, so I'm sure yours is going to be better - I'll be following with interest.



Thanks Andy. 
I don't know about better, certainly over complicated, over engineered and quite possibly as expensive as :lol:


----------



## n0legs (5 Apr 2017)

AJB Temple":3rn8yzf6 said:


> I like the "verynear" tool!



Thanks AJB  
There's a story to that about a boy and an Irish instructor :lol:


----------



## n0legs (5 Apr 2017)

DTR":2t47xn3g said:


> Watching with interest!




Thank you Dave


----------



## n0legs (5 Apr 2017)

Bm101":smy1l7bl said:


> Yay! =D>
> 
> (hammer)
> 
> ...



Hello my friend. Safety glasses defo, 3D maybe not :lol:


----------



## n0legs (5 Apr 2017)

AES":3m77k7si said:


> Oh YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!
> 
> This is gonna be good (don't you go and let me down now, you "Welsh Wizard")!
> 
> AES (still trying to work out how this is going to work, but maybe, just maybe, I've worked it out).



Welsh Wizard :lol: It's normally Welsh (insert a word here beginning with W) :shock: :lol: 
Thanks AES. Great minds, perhaps :wink:


----------



## n0legs (5 Apr 2017)

Hello, it's me again.

The next bit we'll tackle will be the leadscrew. To the lathe  
Now I was hoping for an easy time with this, but we all know hope is a cruel mistress that only exists to kick us square in the goolies. From the data sheet that goes along with the leadscrew it claims it's core diameter is 11.5mm max and 10.5mm minimum. 
Well friends I was hoping for a fat one. I was wishing for this so I could reduce by the minimum amount to get the gear on one end, the gears having a 12mm bore. 
Was not to be I'm afraid. At 12mm it still had quite a prominent thread, this would cause problems with the bushes as well as locating the gear. So with file in hand and vernier in the other we went for 10mm :roll: 
We got the 10mm diameter at both ends. I do hit my targets, can't come away from it until I taste the sweetness of success :lol: 

Just a few to assist with the story.






It was no biggie as I hadn't sourced bushes for this bit, but the gear has a 12mm bore and I've got a 10mm shaft #-o 
Again, no biggie. In the drawer of goodness there's a little 12mm brass round. Into the lathe, faced off and drilled out to 10mm. I went up in stages of 1mm at a time and here's the result. A nice little sleeve and it fits a treat  







Right, so here's what we've got now. Sleeve fitted to shaft and in process of being drilled for the gear locating/retaining screws.
Bush added for aiding in locating the sleeve.







Gear locating/retaining holes done. I'll explain about the grub screw in the end another time, don't worry I won't leave you hanging :wink: 







Last but not least, the gear fitted as well.







Right, that's it for this update. I've got to think about a chassis for all these bits to fit too and I think we'll tackle the handle next, as this I have thought about 8) 

Thanks to all for the comments and interest. Back soon.


----------



## AES (6 Apr 2017)

QUOTE:
...... (insert a word here beginning with W)
UNQUOTE:

Not ending with "er" by any chance?
 

AES


----------



## AndyT (6 Apr 2017)

AES":1qfvwuqw said:


> QUOTE:
> ...... (insert a word here beginning with W)
> UNQUOTE:
> 
> ...



I'm sure n0legs is a very competent Welsh Welder! :lol:


----------



## AES (6 Apr 2017)

Of course he is Andy! That's exactly what I was thinking (I'm also a liar).

 

AES


----------



## n0legs (8 Apr 2017)

We're back. Sorry for the delay folks, stuff gets in the way, give people electricity for the past hundred years and they come to expect it all the time :roll: :lol: 

Where were we, ah yes the handle.
Now as you may have guessed the other reason for using a hex/allen head bolt is having the choice to wind it up but enable the head to be recessed in the bench top.

We could just:-






But where's the fun in that and we can do better.
So with some brass round 1" diameter and a bit of flat bar 1" x 4" x 1/4", along with some allen key and some stainless steel rod we have a bash at a decent handle.
With idea in mind, some times the best place to leave some ideas, we chuck up the round bar and machine a nice fat hole in the middle. Depth, about 20mm. Again employing a holesaw and chisel to square things up a little. Some pics.






















Next I drilled a hole, 9mm to be exact. This leaves a little meat around the edges for the next step. We actually the next step was to cut off the length we needed. Any way another pic  







So the next step, remember when we went broaching? Well that little toy makes an appearance here as well.
The plan is to cut off a piece of allen key and force it into the brass barrel of the handle.







A head of a spare bolt was used to help with alignment.






















After a quick squishing with 10T of hydraulic push and the allen key offcut is stuck, good and proper stuck  












The next bit is a lot more straight forward, I hope. No, I jest, if it's not testing you where's the fun.
So, we took the brass bar and marked it out. Added a few holes for some decoration. 








Drilled a set of three holes at 4mm each for some fixing/locating pins, these will be stainless.








Superglued the two pieces together to drill through.








I then cut some pins and hammered them in. I was hoping the percussive force would swell the pins in the holes, fixing them solidly. It seemed to work really well. But for belt and braces, I only do stuff once :wink: , I was soldering the joint. 
I won't bore you with the process. Previously cleaned, fluxed and soldered. Tinmans solder (60/40) used, it goes nice on brass.








I'll only include this pic for illustration. See how I've got it held for soldering. Second best tip I can offer for soldering, get yourself comfortable :wink: 
Trust me on that one, honestly. You should see some of the positions I've had to solder in over the years. It's all done with mirrors :lol:. I'm not even joking.









A quick filing down and a little rub with some abrasive and this joint is done. More sanding and polishing later














Just a minute! 
Back to Collins. The good woman peers over the screen one evening and says "do you want to go see Phil Collins?" :shock: 
Well friends in the spirit of equality, love, friendship and doing what I'm told, yours truly is off to see Buster/Phil :roll: 
I'll be a good boy, smile, make chit chat, look like I'm enjoying myself and listen to his ramblings but if I get bored I'll be applying my own Invisible Touch to his throat. If you notice I'm not posting anymore you'll know what's happened.
But, there's always a but. In a trade off the good woman says Phil Collins and I say Metallica. An accord has been made. Result  
She did try Alison Moyet in the equation, (god bless her), but no matter how she arranged the figures she couldn't get the right answer. This was way beyond the A level maths she did at school. To be honest Prof Brian Cox couldn't get a resolution on that one. And neither could Hawking before anyone asks :lol: 


Okay lets move on. 
A little shaping took place next. Rounded both ends. Check out the washer trick :wink: 
A hole drilled for M5 and tapped.























The next and final bit is the actual human hand interface. Maybe knob for short. 
Well I won't be turning a knob. I have a little 12mm brass round left over that'll do fine.
So a centre hole was drilled right through. Out came the knurling tool for some of n0legs special knurling treatment, thank god it's only brass!
A radiused hole was created in one end and the other end counterbored with a 9.5mm bit to about 10-12mm deep.
A locking nut applied to the set screw already installed in the handle. Zooming along now 8) 








Now the idea for the lock nut and radiused hole, is so the handle spins freely. It works pretty well to be honest, bit like a poor mans bearing.
So now to get it together. 
Little problem. I need to be able to tighten a nyloc nut onto the screw, down in the counterbore.
A quick rummage and a crappy little 8mm socket thing was found, I did momentarily consider grinding down one of my proper sockets but could not bring myself to do it. So carefully I butchered this little socket. I only need it to work once,,,,,, I hope :lol: 

















This is nearly done, but what to do with the hole in the end. We need some kind of cap.
Well half a dozen fags later, and near as don't matter turning the shed inside out I couldn't find a bloody thing  
So in the tradition of the british working man I put the kettle on. Whilst in the kitchen I remembered Mad Pete colouring epoxy with coffee. Bingo  
So fully recharged and invigorated I dug out the epoxy and a some graphite powder. A quick stir and a mix. Boom! the hole is filled.






I left if for an hour or so while I cleaned up a bit. Then on with some sanding and a little polish. I was quite happy, radio on, abrasives in hand and then onto some polish. I used cutting compound, Farecla G3 to be precise, I get it free from the BIL :-" 
Here it is. I'll probably have another round of polishing on it, but for now I'm chuffed  

















Wow wee! That was a monster post. Sorry it's so pic heavy, but they do help.
I'll be back again soon, I'm pretty sure I know which way we'll be going with the chassis.

Thanks all for the continued interest and comments. I'm off for a drink, I really fancy a Malibu and Coke.
Much love.


----------



## Bm101 (9 Apr 2017)

=D> Genius. You're one canny b*gger that's for certain mate. Love the vision, the sheer hands on ingenuity and the wherewithal and technical skills to create that. Looks stunning too. Class mate. Pure class. 8)


----------



## Woodmonkey (9 Apr 2017)

That looks superb, still haven't the foggiest what it's for though!
James Hetfield for Phil Collins seems like a fair trade to me.


----------



## n0legs (9 Apr 2017)

Bm101":ypax5mux said:


> =D> Genius. You're one canny b*gger that's for certain mate. Love the vision, the sheer hands on ingenuity and the wherewithal and technical skills to create that. Looks stunning too. Class mate. Pure class. 8)





Hey Chris thanks for the kind words my friend =D>


----------



## n0legs (9 Apr 2017)

Woodmonkey":2kkzj5pu said:


> That looks superb, still haven't the foggiest what it's for though!
> James Hetfield for Phil Collins seems like a fair trade to me.




Thanks WM  
When it comes to making a deal with the good woman I always like to feel like I've come out on top, I'm sure I have. Haven't I??? :lol: 
Either way we'll have a great time, music, wine and a night away from the homestead 8) 

Next post might help make some sense.


----------



## n0legs (9 Apr 2017)

Not a great deal of forward progress, but I have made a very rough mock up of the assembly. 
Scrap MDF and a few screws gets me the results I wanted. Theory is okay, seeing it working is the icing on the cake  

Does it make a little more sense now folks?


















Back again soon, some more metal bashing to do  
Much love.


----------



## AndyT (9 Apr 2017)

Looking classy, especially that blingy handle. Don't you have any of those bent wire Allen keys you get with flatpack furniture? No, I thought not!


----------



## Bm101 (9 Apr 2017)

As I said. Genius. You want to be patenting this old son. :wink: Sell it to Veritas.


----------



## Racers (10 Apr 2017)

Glad I could help.

 

It's looking good. 

Pete


----------



## DTR (12 Apr 2017)

Wow, amazing! :lol: =D>


----------



## n0legs (23 Apr 2017)

Back in the room. 
Who said that, was it that hypno guy McKenna?

Well, anyway I'm back, and I'm pleased to report dear members at this third general meeting we have some progress  

I did say I was sure where we were going with the chassis, and I'll be honest it was a damn good decision. Like the great Hannibal said "I'm giving very serious thought to eating your wife" 

For the chassis, rather than completely fabricate, I went for a piece of 3 x 2 aluminium box section, a bit like the piece below.







Making that mdf/scrap mock up helped out loads with laying out the critical measurements. 
I quite like aluminium, it's easy to drill, tap, cut and file. I'm going to screw this together. Yeah yeah I know "weld it n0legs", ah no. I'd have to buy some ally wire, get some argon and change the liner in the torch (which is always fun, NOT!). The option is still there if I really want too, but this will be solid enough with stainless screws and on final assembly some Loctite industrial grade super glue.

So we better get started.
First lets get the critical hole marked up and drilled, this one is for the lower bush of the driveshaft.







Next saw off one side so now we have a channel (don't even dare ask the question :lol: ) and file up to tidy up.







I need some thicker material for the construction, and this will do nicely.
10mm thick flat ally plate, lush! 8) 







Cut off a useful chunk, clean it up with the sander and carry on.







First piece roughly sized, only in the length, width is tight for the inside of the channel.







Drilled for a bush. 18mm.







Then a quick trial fit. Looking good  







That's been bugging me, my reference to Hannibal. Wrong Hannibal wasn't it? The one I needed was the "I like it when a plan comes together" Hannibal.

A quick interlude.
The good woman decides as a treat to take me down to see Kasabian at The Zooport Centre last Saturday. Oh wow!! Were they cr4p or what! What a waste of money that was. I'd seen them before on a boys night out a few years back, and unfortunately they ain't got any better. Won't be wasting money on them again. And certainly not whilst they write songs allowing the good woman to sing right in my ear on the way home "I'm in love with a psycho" :roll: :twisted: 

Back to it folks.
So with a bit of rinse and repeat, we cut out, mark up, drill and trial fit the end bush plate.
Which gives us this :?  







Bit of a result there me thinks. So after a coffee break and a quick smoke, refreshed and empowered we move on to some drilling and tapping.
Out with me best brogues and I'm tapping away to my hearts content. Certainly not tapping away to Kasabian :evil: 



























Now we can see where we're going, eh? Yes of course you all do.
Another coffee and that bastion of the British workforce, ie a fag break, we move on.
Another bit of ally is rough cut. Then filled and a hole is drilled for the driveshaft top bush. 











A quick one here :roll: 
Oilite bushes, or one of the many Oilite clones, are brilliant for little bits of nonsense like this. Cheap as chips, that's if you've got to pay for them, (I've only paid for two out of the four used on this). Huge range of sizes both in English and Welsh :wink: and super super easy to use. 
Drill the right size hole, bang it in, slip in shaft. 
The boys in green might be after me for that one :lol: 



Now we're cooking, said Walt to Jesse.
I had a little think and decided on the length I wanted this to be. I marked it up and cut off the excess. 
The top bush plate has been left long for now, I'm thinking a hole or two through it and that's how it will be securely installed (well one end at least) in the bench.
So for a final pic in this update, I offer you..............................







Next I really need to decide what I'm doing with the nut, and what to add/modify it with to actually make this thing clamp up against something :-k 
I'll get it. It'll come at me in flash, hopefully not when I'm driving. Driving's one of the two things I hate to stop in the middle of.


As always much love, I'll be back to this soon  

Thanks all for the continued comments and interest.








Eating's the other thing.


----------



## sunnybob (24 Apr 2017)

I STILL dont know what youre making, I can only assume that you do.

NO NO, dont tell me.
I Love a good mystery.


----------



## memzey (24 Apr 2017)

Looking good nolegs! One quick question: looking at the construction I assume that you will be using a "drop in" rather than a "push up" dog - is that right? If so are you going to make dogs of differing hight to cater for various thickness of stock or do you have some other, more creative solution in mind?


----------



## sunnybob (24 Apr 2017)

Wait, he's making a metal dog?

I TOLD you not to spoil the mystery!!!!


----------



## Bm101 (24 Apr 2017)

Did you not read Dr Dolittle as a kid Bob? :wink: 
To be fair the clue is pretty much given away in the thread title! :?


----------



## sunnybob (24 Apr 2017)

Ahh! I see, he's building a thingummyjig. Understood, nudge nudge, say no more.

Strangely, dr dooloittle was NOT on my school reading list. Oh, no, I remember now, my school didnt have a reading list, or maybe they did and I just didnt turn up enough to find it.


----------



## Bm101 (24 Apr 2017)

Never mentioned school fella. That there animal is a rare and fabled beast called a Pushmi-Pullu. It was a little clue about Nolegs thingumy doobrey.


----------



## sunnybob (24 Apr 2017)

Dam, showing my complete lack of childhood again. I thought that drawing was 2 unicorns trying out a kama sutra pose.
Wish I could spell rorscharch.

Does it count if I saw the eddie murphy fillum?

Please no more clues, youre just confusing me even more.


----------



## n0legs (24 Apr 2017)

memzey":3tzz6ur9 said:


> Looking good nolegs! One quick question: looking at the construction I assume that you will be using a "drop in" rather than a "push up" dog - is that right? If so are you going to make dogs of differing hight to cater for various thickness of stock or do you have some other, more creative solution in mind?



Yes. What I'm pondering now is how to modify the nut to allow a hole for said dogs to drop/sit in. 
Not sure of adding a "saddle" to the nut ( C shape steel/metal, hole each end for the thread to pass through) with something on top. I may just build the nut up with some weld and then drill out a hole.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## n0legs (24 Apr 2017)

sunnybob":t88e5trh said:


> Wait, he's making a metal dog?
> 
> I TOLD you not to spoil the mystery!!!!



:lol:


----------



## n0legs (24 Apr 2017)

Bm101":1i3pfluz said:


> Never mentioned school fella. That there animal is a rare and fabled beast called a Pushmi-Pullu. It was a little clue about Nolegs thingumy doobrey.



Man!! I wanna do acid with you :lol: :lol:


----------



## n0legs (24 Apr 2017)

sunnybob":2z12k4fo said:


> Please no more clues, youre just confusing me even more.




Stay focused Bob, we'll get you through this. Got your back bro' :lol:


----------



## AES (24 Apr 2017)

What on EARTH are you people on about??????????????

 

AES

(It's gonna be a wimwom on a gadget for grinding smoke)


----------



## Bm101 (24 Apr 2017)

It's a Nolegs thread. Its where the party people hang out AES. 8)


----------



## Bm101 (24 Apr 2017)

n0legs":10xkqpdl said:


> Bm101":10xkqpdl said:
> 
> 
> > Never mentioned school fella. That there animal is a rare and fabled beast called a Pushmi-Pullu. It was a little clue about Nolegs thingumy doobrey.
> ...



No. No you don't. Those days are behind me.
Think Paddy Considine in Dead Mans Shoes. 
Now Cider and Kracken Rum with live music. That's a different matter.
Hold on to your hat with both hands because the bouncer is coming over to have a word and he's looking nervous...


----------



## n0legs (24 Apr 2017)

Bm101":1tgv4kdp said:


> No. No you don't. Those days are behind me.
> Think Paddy Considine in Dead Mans Shoes.
> Now Cider and Kracken Rum with live music. That's a different matter.
> Hold on to your hat with both hands because the bouncer is coming over to have a word and he's looking nervous...





Aye we're both a bit old for that :roll: :lol: 

Drink? Now it's a party ccasion5: :lol: 
Bouncers :roll: I used to gauge a good night on the two F's. 
If I'd had a fight, it was a good night. If I had the other F, it was a good night but often came with baggage :lol:  :lol:


----------



## n0legs (24 Apr 2017)

AES":s7eqtm1i said:


> What on EARTH are you people on about??????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Too many lead fumes I'm afraid :lol:


----------



## AES (24 Apr 2017)

"Its where the party people hang out AES.  "


Yeahhhhhhhh .................. right!

"Include me out"

AES


----------



## sunnybob (25 Apr 2017)

I bet AES has a corduroy jacket with leather elbow patches. And possibly a pipe (but of course doesnt inhale).


----------



## AES (25 Apr 2017)

Thank YOU sunnybob!

Actually, NIL patches on my cord jacket, and NIL pipe (but I HAVE got slippers), does that qualify me? :evil: 

 

AES


----------



## sunnybob (25 Apr 2017)

if they are tartan, and have proper soles, then sorry, but yes.


----------



## AES (25 Apr 2017)

Don't be sorry sunnybob, they have got proper soles but they aren't tartan (sheepskin actually)!

 

AES

(Back now to a mighty fine example of the "general wood and metal basher's art know as n0legs' thingy)


----------



## n0legs (26 Apr 2017)

AES":1wvr3r9e said:


> (Back now to a mighty fine example of the "general wood and metal basher's art know as n0legs' thingy)




Your wish is my command :wink: 


Hello everybody!!
(All together now) "Hello Dr Nick!!"

Just a quickie update.

Well to start I must say I gave the good woman a surprise and took a few days away from the funny farm =D> 
Superb decision me thinks. Being the pragmatist we know what thinking does don't we #-o 

Previously at chez n0legs
Yesterday approx 07:45
_gw_ "Hunny Buns (  ) are you getting up? There's work to go to"
_n0legs_ "No princess I have a few days off.
_gw_ "When did we decide this?
_n0legs_ "We didn't !! (under ones breath) Umm, I've got a few things I want to do. Days to use up. Can't be bothered, they'll manage."
_gw_ "So what's the plan man?"
_n0legs_ "Well........." (I only just manage to get that out before)
_gw_ "You said you wanted to go to the wood yard and seeing as we're out that way we could go see Wyn (close friend of ours). And we could go looking for my new car"
_n0legs_ Very quietly. "You got that little lot planned out quickly" Louder "Umm,, yea okay. But I do wanna' get some other stuff done"
_gw_ "Oh you'll have plenty of time for that"
_n0legs_ Again very very quietly "Yea I bet" Louder "Yes okay my sweetness"

So.......
Wood yard ----- check  
Visit friend ----- check  
New car ----- check :| :lol:

Friends I promise you can check all of my posts, but I assure you this will be the only time I ever write this:-
*OMG!!!!!!!!!*

Briefly. 
Go to wood yard (Wentwood Timber Centre, worth a look if you're close) Little bit of oak and a little bit of beech. Nice 8) 
Friends place, cuppa, chat, bye. Cool  
Chepstow Ford ](*,) Fiesta ST3, still in Belgium but coming to chez n0legs on the 13th May, Spirit blue, Smoke (something wanky) interior, anthracite wheels, yada yada yada!! 
Jesus H Christ (sorry believers, I am allowed one surely?? Please??) I'm just going to work in future, seven days a bloody week. It's cheaper.


Thank you. 

Back to the project.

I did say the issue of the moving bit of my thingamajig would come to me in a flash. Well when I have the welding torch in my hand there's many flashes :lol: 

Today (put me foot down, n0legs is going playing) went to the BIL's workshop and fired up the mig set.

The nut had a quick clean in some solvent. Clamped two 2p pieces, one on each end, over the hole and with the use of a copper backer bar I built up the nut with weld.

Pics.







Nice and hot







Let it cool down and after attacking it with a grinder, some files and a few sanding discs we get this.












It's in need of some more refining, soften some edges etc. But it's now at a point where I think I can do what I wanna' do.
A quick look at how it fits with the rest of it.






As can be seen I have now a bit more to work with. 
I'm thinking square up the top, drill a hole (haven't decided on the size yet) and have a good look at some dogs. I'm thinking brass, as I already have some. Turn one end down to say 12mm/half inch, leave original diameter above the surface and possibly give it a flat face.
I need to think about this a little more. That's cool.

Anyway guys and gals, like I said just a quick update :wink: 
Progress, we love progress :lol: 

Much love.


Bob, is it making any sense now?? :lol:


----------



## sunnybob (27 Apr 2017)

Bob, is it making any sense now?? :lol:

Sorry Dr Nick, but no. As with the best serials, suspense is building nicely.
I havent even tried surfing the wide world spider to find any similar lash ups (OOOPS< I mean experimental prototyping machinery) because I am waiting for the grand opening so that I can be suitably amazed and astounded.

Ramble on sir, ramble on, because in the immortal words of Sir Wogan, "De'res nuffin on the telly"


----------



## sploo (27 Apr 2017)

sunnybob":pakva0ix said:


> Bob, is it making any sense now?? :lol:
> 
> Sorry Dr Nick, but no. As with the best serials, suspense is building nicely.
> I havent even tried surfing the wide world spider to find any similar lash ups (OOOPS< I mean experimental prototyping machinery) because I am waiting for the grand opening so that I can be suitably amazed and astounded.
> ...


May be of use: http://www.popularwoodworking.com/proje ... -tail-vise

EDIT: Or this style: http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/pa ... at=1,41659


----------



## sunnybob (27 Apr 2017)

Sploo, you havent quite got my intentions, 
I DONT WANT to know in advance.
Serial mysteries are FUN!


----------



## DTR (27 Apr 2017)

Coming along nicely, n0legs. It's starting to look like a modern interpretation of some medieval torture device! :lol:









Maybe it is one........ :shock:


----------



## sploo (27 Apr 2017)

sunnybob":2elieu48 said:


> Sploo, you havent quite got my intentions,
> I DONT WANT to know in advance.
> Serial mysteries are FUN!


Ah. Right. OK. In that case, nolegs is definitely building one of these, but I don't know which one: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=rube+ ... 4&bih=1083


----------



## sunnybob (27 Apr 2017)

Ha, you think i dont have enough self control NOT to look?

Wrong.


----------



## sploo (27 Apr 2017)

sunnybob":31qz159q said:


> Ha, you think i dont have enough self control NOT to look?
> 
> Wrong.


 :mrgreen:


----------



## n0legs (27 Apr 2017)

:lol: You lot :lol:


----------



## sunnybob (28 Apr 2017)

Maybe once we're all done here, a MOD could edit out all the garbage and just let the tutorial stuff stay. But in the meantime, back at the cottage.....


----------



## Bm101 (28 Apr 2017)

One man's garbage is another man's treasure Bob. You just have to dust it off and look at it right sometimes.


----------



## sunnybob (28 Apr 2017)

"You just have to dust it off and look at it right sometimes".

Not easy when youre left eye dominant.


----------



## Bm101 (28 Apr 2017)

At what point does Sunny describe your personality?


----------



## sunnybob (28 Apr 2017)

Its not my personality, its my creed.

"Thou shalt never go north, for it be cold, and there be dragons also.


----------



## sunnybob (9 May 2017)

Helloooo? 
anyone home?
Its very quiet in here.

Has everyone gone on holiday and not told me? hey, my names NOT Kevin!


----------



## SammyQ (11 May 2017)

:wink: :wink: :wink: 

Sam


----------



## AndyT (11 May 2017)

Bob, it has been unusually warm and sunny over here, even in Wales - maybe that's got something to do with it!


----------



## AES (12 May 2017)

More than one can say for "over here" Andy.

Within the past couple of weeks we've had a couple of snow falls (quite wet & heavy, so it didn't last very long) plus several overnight quite heavy ground frosts - and we're NOT high up in the mountains here, but down in "the lowlands".

So much so that there's been a lot of plant damage in the garden, and a lot of damage to fruit trees and vines (this is quite an important fruit and wine area). Some reckon that up to 90% of this year's wine for this area has been lost, and there seems little doubt that local fruit crops like cherries, apricots, plums, and pears are all going to be pretty scarce - and therefore at even higher prices than usual - this year.

AES


----------



## sunnybob (12 May 2017)

AndyT":3awmn1df said:


> Bob, it has been unusually warm and sunny over here, even in Wales - maybe that's got something to do with it!



Andy, its nice for you to stick up for him, but I'm sorry you have to make such an unbelievable statement to do so.
Having spent over 20 years driving all over the west country and wales from my home in Somerset, I am fully aware that you can not use the words "wales" and "sunny" in the same sentence without including the word "NOT".

AES, sorry to hear of the country's misfortune, but thats what you get for moving north (edit, not sure, IS switzerland north? but anyway, it certainly isnt south)

Although we had a very bad and very long winter (it actually went down to 3c a couple of nights) we are now in full swing again.
6 weeks since it last rained, a nice 30c on the side porch, the red wine needs to be put in the fridge before its drinkable, and the missus even went into the pool yesterday to start cleaning it ready for me to step in in June.

So wheres the next thrilling instalment then?


----------



## AES (12 May 2017)

Well we're definitely NOT North of any part of UK Bob! Our Southern border is with Italy and France. But we are North of you right enough.

AES


----------



## sunnybob (12 May 2017)

I'm afraid my european geography is very poor. Even before i left the UK most of it was too cold for me to visit.

But one of my boxes is in switzerland, so maybe I can claim honourary citizen ship?


----------



## AES (12 May 2017)

It seems to me that if you've got enough loot (I haven't!) you can get away with just about ANYTHING here bob.

AES


----------



## sunnybob (12 May 2017)

Sadly, I dont think my bank balance would be met with anything except a slight curl of the top lip over there.

I do know a man who could be accepted, even though he lives in my village, but it was he who took my box to switzerland as a gift to a friend, so all I have to do is find out who his friend is and do some name dropping. I think the box went to someone called Basil? Do you know him?

This is like being in class and waiting for the teacher to come back, dont know how much more idle chatter we can get away with here.


----------



## Bm101 (12 May 2017)

sunnybob":jzd3yb5j said:


> I think the box went to someone called Basil? Do you know him?


Basil? 
I think I _do_ know him Bob. Well dressed red haired chap? Bushy tailed and bright eyed type of fella. Likes a good joke. Saw him a lot as a young lad, bit of a star on the old lightbox but he faded away somewhat. 
Had no idea he was from Basel. There's no end to the useful knowledge you can pick up on here.


----------



## AES (12 May 2017)

Syunnybob, "I think the box went to someone called Basil? Do you know him?".

Never heard of him, but I do live near a place called Basel. Does that help?

(Seems teacher's not back yet, so the idle chat can continue? In my day, if teacher was called away, a prefect was put in charge and he/she was instructed to ensure that the whole class read from page X to page Y - NO talking).

AES


----------



## sunnybob (12 May 2017)

In my day the only time the teacher left the class was to fetch the headmistress and her cane. That happened OFTEN.

4 years of french lessons and I can still remember the first line of frere jaques.


----------



## n0legs (13 May 2017)

sunnybob":3j6ih9yh said:


> Helloooo?
> anyone home?
> Its very quiet in here.
> 
> Has everyone gone on holiday and not told me? hey, my names NOT Kevin!




Yassas Bob  


Yassas everyone (might be a bit of a clue why it's gone quiet  )
Normal service will be resumed soon, project reboot in the making.

Sorry, forgot to fill my holiday form in  :lol:


----------



## sunnybob (13 May 2017)

You havent been to one of them greek islands have you? Theres us, fretting and thinking of calling your mum to see if youre all right, and youve gone swanning off to places foreign?
It snot good enough you know.


----------



## n0legs (13 May 2017)

sunnybob":nzrl9hbl said:


> You havent been to one of them greek islands have you? Theres us, fretting and thinking of calling your mum to see if youre all right, and youve gone swanning off to places foreign?
> It snot good enough you know.



:lol: :lol: 
Bob , I didn't know you cared :lol: 
Yes , the good woman and I went to Corfu, Kassiopi to be exact. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## sunnybob (13 May 2017)

another 800 miles and I could have bought you a beer.
OK, settle down, teacher's back.


----------



## AES (13 May 2017)

"and NO more whispering & giggling at the back there".

AES


----------



## n0legs (17 May 2017)

Half term is over (sort of) and it's back to work, or is that play??
Having not completely "clocked" back in at the evil overlords, I do have a little spare time for some fun. So fun is what I had and an update for the faithful followers has been compiled  
It warms my heart to see you amused yourselves whilst I was gone :lol: 

So spending a week fueled on Ouzo, sunshine and lamb I spent many a happy moment deciding where we need to go next with this project.
I noted from the nut modifications I was going to need some kind of guides. We don't want the travelling nut/clampy bit to wibble wobble about, it'll bind up some where on it's journey and that friends can not be allowed to happen =; 

So from afar I ordered a bit of brass from the bay. 10 mm square and it was waiting for me when we got home.
The idea was to fix these brass guides at about the nuts mid point. So that's what I did. Some drilling and tapping and here's what we have. 
The nut now has some restraint and with a little filing and a little sanding it's done. 


















Plans for the "dog" hole were made. I mentioned earlier I have some inch diameter brass bar and I decided this was going to be the preferred choice. 
A hole was marked out and drilled. I went with 14mm, so if I turn down the end of my brass to about half inch I have a little slack. No sense in making things so tight there's a struggle to use it. The filing flat exposed a little porosity in the weld, must try harder next time, begger it! It'll do :lol: 













Next thing needed is a top. I'll be going the same as the other end in having a overhang for drilling through and eventually fixing down.
Some more of the ali plate was marked out then cut off. The thin cut discs work brilliantly on aluminium, not as fast cutting as they do on steel but they make a decent clean cut.




























So with that cut it's time to get a slot marked and cut. 
With a trusty 25 mm holesaw we establish the ends of the slot. The pics tell it all.
The disc cutter was called on again to remove the waste. 

















Fag and coffee time, which equals thinking time. Faced with a load of filing to finish up the slot I was less than impressed. Need to speed this up or at least avoid a filing session. 
Remember the pillar mill from "dogs of wonderment"? Well it's back again \/ 
The grey matter was bubbling away like a hot pan of peas. 
Yes I've got it!! (says I) 
Move the x y vice from the morticer onto the drill. Lock the quill, insert end mill, go wild 8-[ 
Now I'm not claiming to be tubalcain/Mr Pete, but this didn't work half bad. Slowish going true, but we'll worth a try. 
Well actually as a disclaimer I suggest you only try this if:-
1, You have no sense.
2, Good life insurance. God only knows how you'd explain it on the paperwork, but why worry you won't be the one filling in said paperwork  :lol: 

I wouldn't put a lot of stock in it being uber accurate and maybe the surface finish isn't the greatest, but I completed what I set out to do. 
Filings and swarf everywhere, but hey how that's not a problem. Clean room this ain't. 







So after a little squaring up with a file we have this. Not bad, I'm happy.







So the next bit is to drill and tap some more to fix this down properly and see about making the movable/clamping dog.

Bob is it getting any clearer now? I don't want anyone getting too far behind, the rest of the class only take the pith :lol: 

As always, much love and thank you all for the continued interest.
Back soon.


----------



## Bm101 (17 May 2017)

Mustard fella. Mus-t-ard. =D>


----------



## sunnybob (17 May 2017)

Being very new to this wood bothering malarky, I can honestly, hand on heart (not easy to do when you need both index fingers to type), say (write, oops TYPE) that i dont have the very faintest idea what you are up to.

deep down, I suspect you could have bought one for a quarter of the cost and saved enough hours of your life to go on holiday again, but hey,
I'm still in.

i just hope my climax isnt anti.


----------



## AES (17 May 2017)

Oh Yeeeeeeees! Looking a treat now.

And for sunnybob, he's already upped the ante!

(Hat, coat, closing the door Q U I E T L Y on the way out)!

Being serious for a mo N0Legs, I'm not sure exactly how a morticer works (haven't got one, 'ave I?) but the result looks good, even though I'm pretty sure that even if I did have a morticer I wouldn't have tried it on that job. File man me - may take a while, but it always stays firmly under my control and normally doesn't take all that long. But WTF, excellent result mate.

AES

(And welcome back BTW, just because it was holiday time, NO excuse for sloping off like that).


----------



## n0legs (17 May 2017)

Bm101":2qi8j7jv said:


> Mustard fella. Mus-t-ard. =D>



Dijon or English :lol: 
Thank you kind sir (takes a bow) =D>


----------



## n0legs (17 May 2017)

sunnybob":stzfni4z said:


> deep down, I suspect you could have bought one for a quarter of the cost and saved enough hours of your life to go on holiday again, but hey,
> I'm still in.
> 
> i just hope my climax isnt anti.



Ohhhh Bob you little monkey!! You had to go and mention the "c" word. COST,,,,,,, Nooooooooo!!!!
Its like Fight Club and it's rule :lol: :lol: 

Actually being the kind of fella that likes to know, so far it's cost me £47.08. Now allowing for the IFF if I was to say £55 up to now, I gotta' be honest I'm happy with that.
The climax?? I think we're on the vinegar stroke :lol:


----------



## n0legs (17 May 2017)

AES":3coc4k6o said:


> Oh Yeeeeeeees! Looking a treat now.
> 
> And for sunnybob, he's already upped the ante!
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, won't do it again  

Thank you, it's coming along now. Looking kind of how I envisaged.
Well I thought of it like this, file or noisy/borderline stupid? File or noisy/borderline stupid? :lol: 
I've done enough filing over the years, I didn't miss anything :lol:


----------



## MusicMan (19 May 2017)

Nice to see the XY vice in such good hands!


----------



## DTR (19 May 2017)

I get the impression that if n0legs was locked in a barn with some welding gear and old scaffold tubes, he'd cobble together an improvised helicopter and make good his escape. 

If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find him....maybe you can hire..... n0legs

*cue general mayhem followed by a car blowing up, while the driver climbs out miraculously unharmed*


----------



## sunnybob (19 May 2017)

maybe he can make one of those magic machine guns that never actually injure anybody regardless of how long they are fired for.
But then of course if he could, he wouldnt be able to fly to any war zone to sell them.


----------



## n0legs (21 May 2017)

Did anyone else watch the Fast Show, remember Johnny the artist?

_Wife Katie_ "What a lovely scene Johnny, how's the landscape going?"
_Johnny_ "Coming along nicely, I just need to add some black to those clouds,,, black! Black!"
_Katie_ "Johnny!!"
_Johnny_ "Black! Black! It's all black!!! Black!!!!!!"
:lol: 

Yup, it's all gone black. 
Due to this being raw aluminium I thought it best to give it a coat of something and black etch primer fitted the bill  
So I stripped it down. Cleaned it with some solvent and sanded it a little, just enough to get a key. 
Masked some areas and cleaned it once more, then sprayed it a bit quick. 







When it was dry I assembled it using some Loctite in the threads.







Earlier I had taken the lid off the gear section, so I could counterbore for the top bush. I wanted to lower the height so fitting it doesn't require going any deeper than necessary. It's only gained/lost me about 5mm , but every little helps. 
With a little wiggling I got it mounted on a bit of mdf on a faceplate for the lathe. Attacked it with a scraper and a little recess is done  












The overhangs at either end were cut down, drilled and countersunk for some fixing holes.







It's time to get a dog. A gold coloured one. I think we'll call it a n0legserman and I'll name him Gripper 8) 

Well this bits straight forward enough. 
One piece of 1" diameter brass bar, tick.
Clamp it in chuck on lathe, tick.
Abuse/turn it down at one end, tick.
Cut off to length required, tick.
Face off and clean up, tick.
Cut a flat face into it, tick, tick, tickety-boo!!  
































The height is approx 1", but the vice will be set into the bench half an inch lower so the drive shaft can be below work surface level. It's my intention to get a nice bit of wood, don't know what yet, and make a slotted infill panel. Make it look nice init? 
So the next bit now I suppose is to get this installed in the bench. Okay, I think we can manage that. Where's me hammer??

More as soon as I can.
Much love, n0legs out.


----------



## n0legs (21 May 2017)

MusicMan":3hme7fqo said:


> Nice to see the XY vice in such good hands!



Hi Keith (hammer) 
Not sure about good hands, but it has transformed the morticer :wink: 
Cheers my friend.


----------



## n0legs (21 May 2017)

DTR":37r9ceet said:


> I get the impression that if n0legs was locked in a barn with some welding gear and old scaffold tubes, he'd cobble together an improvised helicopter and make good his escape.
> 
> If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find him....maybe you can hire..... n0legs
> 
> *cue general mayhem followed by a car blowing up, while the driver climbs out miraculously unharmed*


 
:lol: :lol: 
I loved The A Team as a kid, brilliant stuff.
Mayhem, got that covered  
Cars blowing up, has been known to happen :lol: 
Climbing out unharmed, not always #-o :lol:


----------



## n0legs (21 May 2017)

sunnybob":20kzalfv said:


> maybe he can make one of those magic machine guns that never actually injure anybody regardless of how long they are fired for.
> But then of course if he could, he wouldnt be able to fly to any war zone to sell them.




Plot hole everytime wasn't it Bob :lol: 
Is it illegal to be a DIY gunsmith :?: Maybe next time 8-[ :lol:


----------



## sunnybob (22 May 2017)

Its not illegal to be a gunsmith, but it is illegal to possess the barrel without a license. No one cares about the rest of the pieces untill they are attached to the barrel.


Oh man, you are G>O>O>D>,
how the hell did you spray those black parts and not get any paint on the white paper towel? I would kill for that level of skill.
My approach to painting is the same as the A team's approach to carefully aimed shots. Except I pray BEFORE I spray.

I think I've got it sussed, your making a wind in / out lock for a bathroom sliding door. Sorted.


----------



## AES (22 May 2017)

Cor Blimey, n0legs. Just Cor Blimey!

AES


----------



## n0legs (22 May 2017)

sunnybob":1ly04059 said:


> Oh man, you are G>O>O>D>,
> how the hell did you spray those black parts and not get any paint on the white paper towel? I would kill for that level of skill.
> .



Its all smoke and mirrors :lol: 
Bob you finally got it \/ ccasion5: Poshest bog lock around 8) :lol:


----------



## n0legs (22 May 2017)

AES":1t9g22qr said:


> Cor Blimey, n0legs. Just Cor Blimey!
> 
> AES




Thank you AES  
I'm really pleased with it. It'll be even better when I get 5 minutes to install it, hopefully on the weekend.


----------



## sunnybob (31 May 2017)

'ere, 'e's gorn and dun a runner on us guvner.

No Watson, he has seen the error of his ways and decided to B&Q it for a REAL lavatorial locking mechanism.

gawd 'elp us all Tiny Tim.

(in case any one hasnt noticed, I have a very low patience quotient)


----------



## n0legs (1 Jun 2017)

Bob, would I do that to you ?? :shock: 
Done a runner, no and considering how patient you've been :lol: 

Okay guys it's looking very much like the end, and Bob I hope after this it'll all make sense.
So the gods of time were not so friendly over the weekend, but as they're fairly fair gods we have managed to pinch a little of the necessary to finish up.

You all know what a mortice looks like so I won't be boring you with that. Safe to say though I chose (why doesn't that look right??? I checked, but it don't. Maybe I should have said I had chosen a spot. Oh who cares, the guys will know what I mean) a spot that works for me and hacked away until we got to this stage,,,,,,,







Got a nice tight fit to be honest, but that did backfire a little when it came to pulling it back out for some tweeking #-o 
No worries though, it lost out in that battle. A little sweating and swearing was needed. 
So not to get caught again I drilled some holes right through, so I can use a drift from the underside to punch the vice back up and out 8) :| :wink: 

Once satisfied with the fit I moved on to the infill panel. Now I did think about making two. One slotted to allow operation and another sort of blank, a bit like below.








It's from a quite nice piece of beech. Thicknessed and sized to suit.
But common sense prevailed and some good advice ringing in my ears telling me "if it ain't easy to use, it won't get used". Very true =D> 
So we left it at just the one. 
A hole is obviously needed for the hand crank and a slot for the travelling/clamping dog was marked out then cut. A hole either end, waste cut out and tidied up with a router. Please excuse the burn marks  








A few holes for some screws and this piece is all but done.








As you can see from the pic I filled some holes in the bench top, I just used some poundland epoxy. 
I gave the infill and benchtop a good sanding over, 1, to make sure all is flush and 2, I decided the surface needed a little freshening up. 2K lacquer is my weapon of choice for this. It's hard as hell, drys very very quickly and I have lots of it .

Trying it out.
















The first pic shows how well it works, notice how the board is bending upwards. I can really wind this up, which is nice 

We finish the pics with this one, after a coat of lacquer.








Well guys and gals, lords and ladies that's it for this one. I've really enjoyed this and the result has been brilliant.
Thank you all for the continued interest and comments. Having an idea and then working through it is great, but having some guys (and gals), distant friends and people of the same mind to share it with does make it all the more enjoyable. Thanks.
What's next?? Who knows, but if I can I'll bring you all along for the ride. 
As always much love. 

Bob!! does it make sense now?? For the love of god say yes :lol:




Hi, just a little note.
Due to Photobucket changing their usage policy I've had to use a different host. I've now uploaded the pictures from the new host, but I'm not 100% sure these are as accurate as the originals. My apologies to anyone revisiting this topic and you notice it's not the same as before. Many thanks Allan.


----------



## sunnybob (1 Jun 2017)

UMMMMM, 

ummmmmm,

technical as all get out and makes anything i was ever proud of making look pretty weak, But couldnt you just bang a nail in the table to hold the wood?

i'm fully aware that I'm too simple for words at times.
But all I can do is tick the little yellow hand, and youll see that aint a common occurrance.

Put me down (NO! I didnt mean that literally) for a seat in the circle for the next performance.


----------



## AES (1 Jun 2017)

That really IS the dog's doo dahs n0legs.

=D> =D> 

AES


----------



## sunnybob (1 Jun 2017)

I cant believe he put so much care and work into it, and then BURIED under a bit of beech?


----------



## Farmer Giles (1 Jun 2017)

That is a very nice job =D> 

Can it be modified to play music when you turn the handle? :wink:


----------



## sunnybob (1 Jun 2017)

No, but after 17 turns the monkey pops out and dances.


----------



## Bm101 (1 Jun 2017)

Pure quality old son. Ingenuity, skills, and beautifully made to boot. I've whacked a bit of Max Boyce on youtube because the vice brought a tear to my eye. ( :wink: )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLiYJQ9rQJg
:-"


----------



## AES (1 Jun 2017)

Hymns & Arias indeed! Should have been an ANTHEM  

A really high quality piece of work n0legs. You should be feeling very satisfied with yourself.

AES


----------



## n0legs (1 Jun 2017)

sunnybob":uec50nz1 said:


> UMMMMM,
> 
> ummmmmm,
> 
> ...



Thank you very much Bob, it's been great to have you on board  
Hey mucker, those boxes you make ain't weak and neither were those chairs. Bang on if you ask me =D>


----------



## n0legs (1 Jun 2017)

AES":1968lpfg said:


> That really IS the dog's doo dahs n0legs.
> 
> =D> =D>
> 
> AES



Thank you AES, I am pleased with it =D>


----------



## n0legs (1 Jun 2017)

sunnybob":w1n97iza said:


> I cant believe he put so much care and work into it, and then BURIED under a bit of beech?



:lol: 
Beggar, didn't think of that :lol:


----------



## n0legs (1 Jun 2017)

Farmer Giles":2idzk5k1 said:


> That is a very nice job =D>
> 
> Can it be modified to play music when you turn the handle? :wink:




Thanks FG =D> 
That's a feature on Version2.0 :lol:


----------



## n0legs (1 Jun 2017)

Bm101":2ipxvls3 said:


> Pure quality old son. Ingenuity, skills, and beautifully made to boot. I've whacked a bit of Max Boyce on youtube because the vice brought a tear to my eye. ( :wink: )
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLiYJQ9rQJg
> :-"




Thank you Chris my friend, it's been emotional :lol: 
Ah Maxi boy, got me all choked up now =D>


----------



## n0legs (1 Jun 2017)

AES":3omvfmxs said:


> Hymns & Arias indeed! Should have been an ANTHEM
> 
> AES



You sir are not wrong =D>


----------



## TFrench (1 Jun 2017)

Spot on! Top engineering.


----------



## memzey (1 Jun 2017)

Excellent work Nolegs! Super bit of kit and it's been a real pleasure to follow your progress with it. Looking forward to your next project.


----------



## DTR (2 Jun 2017)

Brilliant, simply brilliant! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## n0legs (3 Jun 2017)

DTR":gfgtwwm9 said:


> Brilliant, simply brilliant! =D> =D> =D>


 
Hey Dave, thanks mate  
Much appreciated =D>


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Jun 2017)

When you decide you don't need it , give me a shout - with a bit of a struggle I'll try to find it a home.


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 Jun 2017)

Good God, that's a beauty !!!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnybob (4 Jun 2017)

I dont believe this...
Today, I'm working in my workshop, and I need a whatever it is you just made!

I'm sanding down some 5ft lengths of beech banister rail and its sliding all over my bench. All these years and I never knew that was what I needed.
bung it in a jiffy bag will ya?
Ta. (I'll fax you a couple beers later)


----------



## n0legs (4 Jun 2017)

phil.p":gokvfeob said:


> When you decide you don't need it , give me a shout - with a bit of a struggle I'll try to find it a home.



Cheers my friend but it's staying put for a while.
You'll be on the short list in my will :lol:


----------



## n0legs (4 Jun 2017)

ColeyS1":3dlnswzf said:


> Good God, that's a beauty !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk




Cheers Coley  
Thanks for that mate =D>


----------



## n0legs (4 Jun 2017)

sunnybob":3oox6yjw said:


> I dont believe this...
> Today, I'm working in my workshop, and I need a whatever it is you just made!
> 
> I'm sanding down some 5ft lengths of beech banister rail and its sliding all over my bench. All these years and I never knew that was what I needed.
> ...



:lol: :lol: 
Bob you are a darling fair play mate you crack me up :lol:


----------



## sunnybob (4 Jun 2017)

Hold up with the jiffy bag. Just realised that I would need one each end because the banisters are all different lengths. so i need two please.

No worry, tuesday will do because I've just retired to the sun deck for my weekend vodka tiffin, so nothing will get done for two days now.


----------

